
Synopsys bought security scanner Brakeman and removed its open source license - dankohn1
https://github.com/presidentbeef/brakeman/pull/1238#issuecomment-401448976
======
dankohn1
It was formerly under an MIT license and Synopsys bought them and changed it
to CC-NC-BY, meaning only allowed for non-commercial usage, and so explicitly
not an open source license. Also note that Creative Commons recommends against
using their licenses for code: [https://creativecommons.org/faq/#can-i-apply-
a-creative-comm...](https://creativecommons.org/faq/#can-i-apply-a-creative-
commons-license-to-software)

Brakeman is an extremely capable and important security scanner for Ruby on
Rails.

------
dwheeler
I was surprised by this license change. I'm thinking about establishing a fork
that's open source software (OSS). It would almost certainly need to change
its name, since I imagine Synopsys has trademarks on the original name.

